# The H&K VP-9 is a nail driver!



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I just picked this up today from LGS and took her out to the range. As you can see she's a nail driver.

These are from the 5,7,15 yard line with just enough time to line up the sight and squeeze the trigger.

100 rounds without one malfunction at all. This is AFTER taking her home cleaning and lubing her properly. NEVER take a gun out of the box and just go shoot her!

Mine has the night sights and I do like the sight acquisition. Even though it is the three dot. Just concentrate on the front sight.

The trigger was nice and smooth with a crisp break. I did change the back strap to the medium size for my hands. (I'm 6'5" tall and my hands are not petite! lolo!)

Shooting from the 7 yard line rapid fire had ALL of the shots in an 8 inch circle. Very nice. (Not this target.)

I can't find any fault with this weapon system at all. I normally carry my P226, 92FS or a full size 1911. I have this in a soft IWB holster right now and she's pretty comfortable.

I am impressed to say the least and will be carrying her to try out the comfort level as well. She's been on my hip all day and still is comfortable.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice. The only issue I had with mine was the fact that my thumbs rested right where there slide release is, and I kept locking the slide back. I tried adjusting my grip to accommodate the angle, but I got my G19.4 back after six months of trying to work that out. It just proved to be too frustrating to deal with, and I didn't want to have to grip my guns differently just so I could keep the VP9. 

Outside that, I really liked this gun! It was comfortable to carry, and it is a well built pistol. Congrats!


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Ya I hear a few people having problems the slide catch/release. I have shot 1911's since the 70's in the Navy while on active duty and I always rode my thumb up on top of the thumb safety which is probably why this never happens to me much. I say much because is has happened once in a while when shooting my Duty weapon which is a Glock. 

On a side note I my department is transitioning to Gen 4 Glocks and I get to buy mine for a very low price, even though it has less than 3,000 rounds down the tube. So I'm pretty excited about that too!

This is the only striker fired pistol I will probably carry. Except my duty Glock. Right now I'm so happy with the way it shot and the ergonomics of it, I will probably make it my go to gun for my duty vest and off duty carry. I think H&K did a great job on this one.

One thing I have found I can't stand is the AMBI safety on 1911's. I am always knocking it off and this doesn't happen with my 1911's with the thumb safety on the left side. Just the ambi ones. So none of my 1911's have that feature.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I shot the 1911 when I joined the Navy in 1990. We had them on the ship when I left in 1995, but when I got to England on my second tour, the AF was using the M9. I love the 1911! I also loved everything about the VP9 except that one issue. It just melts into your hand and locks in better than any gun I ever shot, but the G19 fits very closely to that perfect, and I don't have the slide issues with it. What caliber do you carry on duty?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good point about the 1911's safety.

good luck with that vp9. Congrats.

That soft IWB holster caught my attention. Is that with one in the chamber? 
:smt1099


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> I shot the 1911 when I joined the Navy in 1990. We had them on the ship when I left in 1995, but when I got to England on my second tour, the AF was using the M9. I love the 1911! I also loved everything about the VP9 except that one issue. It just melts into your hand and locks in better than any gun I ever shot, but the G19 fits very closely to that perfect, and I don't have the slide issues with it. What caliber do you carry on duty?


We carry 40 S&W. Which I think is a good round but for some reason it feels snappier to me than my .45 acp even. I would prefer to carry a 9mm with 147 grain bullets in it. More rounds, less recoil and potentially more accurate in my opinion. I have checked out the ballistics of the 147 grain with hollow points and like the data I've seen.

(I am a POST certified firearms instructor and shoot a lot! much to the chagrin of my wife and wallet.)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree with you on the snappiness of the .40. It's a phenomenal round, but I can just shoot better with the 9mm. I carry HST 124gr standard pressure in my G19, P226, and Shield. I read recently where the FBI is going back to the 9mm also. I am pretty sure the majority of LEAs here in the Birmingham area issue a 9mm. It's just a better round for follow up and wear.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Evening gentlemen.

The gen4 Glock 23, which is of course a .40S&W, has noticeably less felt recoil than does it predecessor. This allows quicker followup shots and better sight acquisition and picture for those followups.

Congrats on you new VP9. Nice shooting, too.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have this in a soft IWB holster right now and she's pretty comfortable.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice OP! Good shooting. :numbchuck:


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

neorebel said:


> I just picked this up today from LGS and took her out to the range. As you can see she's a nail driver.
> 
> These are from the 5,7,15 yard line with just enough time to line up the sight and squeeze the trigger.
> 
> ...


loved ours so much we bought 2-- may end up replacing our glocks as our 9 month carry--the Walther CCP is the summer carry-- very interest piece. learned to love it-- great shooter

our walther ppq is a better gun than all the othe r striker fired ones we own( HK vp 9, sig p 320, glock 19) BUT that said it is only the trigger and the accuracy out of the box that make sit so. The HK VP 9 is very very close to the Walther--the Sig and glocks--NOT even close-JMHO


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Evening gentlemen.
> 
> The gen4 Glock 23, which is of course a .40S&W, has noticeably less felt recoil than does it predecessor. This allows quicker followup shots and better sight acquisition and picture for those followups.
> 
> Congrats on you new VP9. Nice shooting, too.


when the VP 40 come s out-- I am betting it will outdo my glock 23 gen 4 hands down


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I shot the 1911 when I joined the Navy in 1990. We had them on the ship when I left in 1995, but when I got to England on my second tour, the AF was using the M9. I love the 1911! I also loved everything about the VP9 except that one issue. It just melts into your hand and locks in better than any gun I ever shot, but the G19 fits very closely to that perfect, and I don't have the slide issues with it. What caliber do you carry on duty?


IMHO--the hK grips are far better than anything glock produces and it can be adjusted (swap out the panels ) for a more custom fit


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

neorebel said:


> Ya I hear a few people having problems the slide catch/release. I have shot 1911's since the 70's in the Navy while on active duty and I always rode my thumb up on top of the thumb safety which is probably why this never happens to me much. I say much because is has happened once in a while when shooting my Duty weapon which is a Glock.
> 
> On a side note I my department is transitioning to Gen 4 Glocks and I get to buy mine for a very low price, even though it has less than 3,000 rounds down the tube. So I'm pretty excited about that too!
> 
> ...


one advantage the glock 23 has is the barrel swap--I bought lonewolf 9mm barrels for our glock 23 gen 4s--better for my wife to us e on the range--more accurate too- at home for defense_I use the glock 23 and federal hst ammo-- just the right combo for defense of our home


----------



## TheMystro (Jul 1, 2015)

I was a RO at a gun expo last year and the VP9 was one of the guns was in charge of showing. I demonstrated the VP9 for hours and just about everyone that shot it, loved it. Even first time shooters did very well with it with a little instruction. Very easy gun to shoot.


----------



## Taurahe (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice shooting! The VP9 has been my go to carry and nightstand gun since j got it. It is easily the most accurate plastic gun I own currently.


----------

